

Feels like Censorship - dezgeg
http://pointersgonewild.com/2015/07/27/feels-like-censorship/

======
lmm
> To publish your idea, you should craft the smallest possible publishable
> unit

This is good. It encourages publications that are more like the web, and less
like Xanadu.

> Maybe your paper would get ranked into class A, B, C or D, maybe you’d get
> some score on a 5 or 10 point scale.

The constrained resource here is reviewers. A typical submission is read by
what, three reviewers? In which case we really don't have the resolution to
justify some more precise scale.

